# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Anyone know who this SMS comes from - BLACKLISTED?

## sneakie

This week I have received 3 sms's from different +417 xxxxxx numbers. They all say exactly the same thing
"BLACKLISTED? We help clear your name. Get a fresh start now!" etc. then the choice to opt out or to send an sms with the word HELP to another cell number, which is different in all 3. I have tried to track them down without success. Anyone have a telephone number for them? I want to track them down and have a little fun.

----------


## Willie0100

Be warned their is no fun to have. A friend of mine got caught with a similar scam he lost almost R9000.

----------


## Justloadit

How did he lose the money?

----------

